# 389/tri power + Muncie rockcrusher question



## Jonwilkerson (Jul 10, 2009)

So, I'm doing this frame off restoration of a 66 gto and I got a bunch of extra parts. I know it's not allowed to ask what parts are worth in the parts for sale forum, and I hope it's not bad form to ask here but I'm really stumped. I've got this 66 389, complete engine with 68 heads, with a tri power set up that appears to have a matching manifold. I can't speak for the carbs themselves, the little tags have come off, but if I had to make a guess I would imagine that they aren't original. I rebuilt the middle carb and got the engine running. It starts and holds oil pressure. Knowing that it needs to be rebuilt, what is something like that worth complete? What is the complete engine and tri power worth separately? Also, I've got that M22 Muncie rockcrusher four speed. I've looked around and prices are all over the place on it. Anywhere from $800 to $3500. I have no idea how well it works, but it appears to be authentic. I don't want to beat anybody up over it, but I want to get fair market value for it too. What would be fair, knowing it might need some work?

Any insight would be appreciated. I can't find general information on the web anywhere. I'm located in Arkansas if any of you local guys are interested too.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I can't address the engine value but am wondering why you think the trans is an M22 ? I don't remember if they were even available before 67. How many rings on the input shaft and splines ? Also the casting number on the main case. You can get a good idea of the condition by pulling the side cover and looking at the engagement cogs on the gears, not the gears themselves. If the little cogs are all chewed up, it has been hammered on and will need a total overhaul costing many hundreds of dollars for parts alone.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Jon, the best way to establish fair value is to research the parts and see what the market bears. Websites, ebay, craigslist, etc.: all are places to look up information, identify parts, and see what they're actually selling for in the real world. Good luck. Another thing about the M22 : Does it have a drain plug on the case as well as a filler plug? M-22's have the drain plug. The other's don't.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Why are you not saving the parts for your GTO??


----------



## Jonwilkerson (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. The reason why I believe it's an M22 is because of its casting code. P8A26C. From what I can tell, that means it's a Muncie rock crusher made on January 26, 1968.

The reason why I'm not keeping these parts is because a few years back I had a 455 and a turbo 400 automatic transmission built for this project. Some circumstances changed and I ended up with this project car instead of the one that I was originally intending to put the drive train in that I mentioned above. I know the car would be more preferable with a 389/tri power set up with the four speed, but I have to deal with my circumstances.

If the Muncie is in good shape, should it bring $1500. That's what I'm seeing on the Internet. What about the complete engine/carb setup? 2000?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

IF the engine is a runnable core with the tri-power, it should fetch that price.
You really need to pull the side cover and verify the internal condition of the trans. If it's good, it would be worth what you have in mind and maybe more to a 69 GM A body owner looking for a numbers correct M22. Does the trans have a partial VIN stamped in it ? That would indicate which GM line it originally came from. To a non-purist, it may not bring that as there are now much better and spankin' new Super Case M22's available for around $2500. Again, it all depends on what's inside. If it's hamburger, it's not worth much.


----------

